# Rustybaby farms



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is my favorite place, sitting on my deck -everyone with full tummies and settled in for the night, hens on the roost in their henhouse with a cup of coffee and snuggled up with my favorite little doeling..


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

Rustybaby Farm


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

*Thanks*

thank you - they get to run around with my heifer all day in the pasture out back, but this is my "secure" goaties place they all bunk at night except for my bucks-so I CAN SLEEP...


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Looks like a peaceful evening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Looks peaceful!


----------

